# Does using Priceline or hotwire invalidate credit card car insurance?



## Tia (Jun 8, 2010)

We have rental car coverage on our credit card . Anyone know if you bid on Priceline or use Hotwire would that still cover the rental... as it's not direct? Suppose I should call...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2010)

I have always assumed it did.  I've never taken out any additional insurance when using Priceline.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 8, 2010)

My last four rentals were all using Priceline bids &, now that I look at the actual billing periods, none of the four were charged the credit card rental insurance fee I have automatically apply to those types of charges. I guess I'll have to figure out how to get that applied as it is a great value compared to the overpriced coverage the car rental companies push. But it is important to have as a small dent that is chargeable can be hundreds or even thousands of dollars to pay off.  Well worth the $19.95 to be sure we're covered.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2010)

What I meant by my post is that I've never paid any kind of additional credit card insurance fee.  I had always assumed that we were covered between our automobile insurance and our credit card.  Luckily I've never had to find out.


----------



## briankim09 (Jun 9, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> My last four rentals were all using Priceline bids &, now that I look at the actual billing periods, none of the four were charged the credit card rental insurance fee I have automatically apply to those types of charges. I guess I'll have to figure out how to get that applied as it is a great value compared to the overpriced coverage the car rental companies push. But it is important to have as a small dent that is chargeable can be hundreds or even thousands of dollars to pay off.  Well worth the $19.95 to be sure we're covered.



Thanks so much for your info, Timeos.
__________________
stock market


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 9, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> My last four rentals were all using Priceline bids &, now that I look at the actual billing periods, none of the four were charged the credit card rental insurance fee I have automatically apply to those types of charges. I guess I'll have to figure out how to get that applied as it is a great value compared to the overpriced coverage the car rental companies push. But it is important to have as a small dent that is chargeable can be hundreds or even thousands of dollars to pay off.  Well worth the $19.95 to be sure we're covered.



That's what's nice about Diners Club. The extra insurance is included in your yearly membership fee. I don't have to activate anything because it's already there. No extra fee's and no activation with each rental. 

Priceline and Hotwire are just online travel agency's. If your card covers rentals made through a TA then you should be covered but, if you're required to activate additional coverage it would put the ball in your court to call you CC company to make certain it's active.


----------



## Tia (Jun 9, 2010)

So I called to be sure and so long as Priceline/hotwire gives you  a reciept stating 'car renta' l I am covered. Mine is a Mastercard.


----------



## ttt (Jun 9, 2010)

Tia said:


> So I called to be sure and so long as Priceline/hotwire gives you  a reciept stating 'car renta' l I am covered. Mine is a Mastercard.



Just make sure you use the same credit card you used for priceline/hotwire when you give a credit card at the rental counter.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tia said:


> So I called to be sure and so long as Priceline/hotwire gives you  a reciept stating 'car renta' l I am covered. Mine is a Mastercard.



Most credit cards offer secondary coverage that picks up what your personal insurance doesn't cover. AE and Diners Club offer primary coverage but, with AE there is an additional fee to be primary coverage. If AE holders aren't charged that additional fee it's doubtful the card provides primary coverage but reverts to secondary coverage instead.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> Most credit cards offer secondary coverage that picks up what your personal insurance doesn't cover. AE and Diners Club offer primary coverage but, with AE there is an additional fee to be primary coverage. If AE holders aren't charged that additional fee it's doubtful the card provides primary coverage but reverts to secondary coverage instead.


IIRC - outside your home country the VISA coverage becomes primary.


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 9, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> IIRC - outside your home country the VISA coverage becomes primary.



So you mean I don't have to use my AmEx and pay the extra fee for primary coverage if I am renting overseas and have a Visa/MC that offers secondary coverage?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2010)

regatta333 said:


> So you mean I don't have to use my AmEx and pay the extra fee for primary coverage if I am renting overseas and have a Visa/MC that offers secondary coverage?


It always amazes me how often people will pose questions about matters such as this without bothering to *actually investigate* the information provided by vendors.  Which do you think is a more reliable source of information about VISA coverage - some unknown person at TUG or VISA itself?

So, please understand that any answer I provide means *nothing! ¡Nada! Zip! Nil!*  If you have a four dollar balance on your Starbucks card you can probably combine my opinion with the balance on the card and walk out with tall single shot latte.  And they will probably let you keep my opinion as well.

So, in lieu of offering an opinion that means at best means nothing, I will instead give you a link to the web page that has information on VISA card benefits: VISA card benefits

You can peruse that information to your heart's content, and draw whatever conclusions you wish.


----------



## donnaval (Jun 19, 2010)

AE told me that I had to call in and give them the details when I make a Priceline car rental in order for the primary coverage to be invoked. So that's what I do!


----------

